# Dog medicine bottle



## Humabdos (Jun 26, 2004)

1920's or is it older? I would guess it's worm medicine.
 Has a dog sitting up on the front.
 .
 Anyone seen this one before?
 Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 26, 2004)

The back has a pour notch.
 Bottom circle with B inside
 Glen


----------



## David E (Jun 26, 2004)

I show two with a B inside of circle although the first one is probably yours as it does not seem it would be a bottle maker.
 1900 Baker Chemical Calif.
 Brockway 1925 to 1936        or maybe Brockway bottlled that after 1925 for the chemical co.
 Dave


----------



## Erine (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi!  

I found a bottle EXACTLY like this dog bottle yesterday, in the woods in the Bay Area, CA.  it has a 3 and a circled B on the bottom.  Were you able to trace this bottle?  Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 15, 2016)

That's a toy bottle for a doll, as far as I know.  The notch was to activate a switch in the baby's mouth which would make something (I can't remember what) happen.


----------

